

Old keyboard from 1997 (cherry MX 5000) on ebay at 360 USD - nickPad

stumbled upon this auction
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ebay.com&#x2F;itm&#x2F;231113789511<p>it is just a keyboard from the late 90s. but it is currently at approx. 360 USD <i>and the auction lasts for another 8 days</i>.<p>the last time an auction with this type of keyboards ended with a bid of nearly 9000 USD
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.geek.com&#x2F;chips&#x2F;cherry-mx-5000-auction-1491235&#x2F;<p>one thing is for sure .. that is a lot of money for an keyboard .. and way too much that i would buy it ...<p>who pays that much for an old keyboard?
======
usedK
I'm in! The older the better!

------
ilovefood
it's in the old keyboards that we do the best code like confiture

